# slamr: cannot create card

## hororo

Hi, i have just emerge slmodem the module loads but i'm getting this error:

slamr: module license 'Smart Link Ltd.' taints kernel.

slamr: SmartLink AMRMO modem.

slamr: probe 2000:2800 �\$������t$�|$����G0 card...

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:08.0[A] -> Link [LNK3] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

slamr: cannot create card.

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:01:08.0 disabled

slamr: probe of 0000:01:08.0 failed with error -12

----------

